# "Preamediatizatelor"...



## Formica Cats

Hi! I saw the word "preamediatizatelor" in an editorial in the jurnalul dot ro webpage and am having trouble understanding. The complete sentence is "Niscaiva semne am desluşit, totuşi, şi cine urmăreşte derularea preamediatizatelor procese penale nu mai are nicio nedumerire."

 The first person who translated it suggested "mediatized" but I don't know if that really works. Their full translation was "... and if you watch how the over mediatized criminal lawsuits unfold..." 

Does anyone have any other ideas? Thank you for any help!


----------



## int

My take on the sentence would be slightly different: "[...] _and if one follows the unfolding of the *over-mediatized* criminal lawsuits_ [...]", but essentially, the English equivalent for _preamediatizatelor _would pretty much be _over-mediatized_ indeed.


----------



## farscape

I agree with the meaning: "prea mediatizate" where the verb "a mediatiza" is rather new to me (most likely a French import), meaning to publicise/broadcast in (mass) media.

As for the English verb "to mediatize" the dictionaries show a different meaning than the one given above.

Bottom line: preamediatizate -> prea mediatizate -> a term coined by/for the journalists meaning overly publicised/broadcast in the mass media.

Later,
.


----------



## Formica Cats

Thank you both! I think over publicized is the best option, because it would be more common than over mediatized and so more clear.


----------

